# WHo are you going to vote for?



## Archon Haz

So I'm not going to vote myself, and I'm not really interested in getting into a political argument. But I was wandering, I assume that many of us here have a socialist streak or two that would in general push them to vote Democrat, but Hillary Clinton is like the Queen of all things Class dividing, she sits at the top of her Wall street throne spitting on the working class.

So the question is, who do you vote for in this kind of situation?


----------



## landpirate

Moved to politics and anarchism section.


----------



## Archon Haz

landpirate said:


> Moved to politics and anarchism section.


FOr the record, I actually looked for the right section to put this, and didn't find it... gueess I missed it. Thanx.


----------



## landpirate

Archon Haz said:


> FOr the record, I actually looked for the right section to put this, and didn't find it... gueess I missed it. Thanx.


Hey no worries.


----------



## Mankini

Vote for?....::hilarious::

Sortition is okay.
Referendum is okay too.
Initiatives are true democracy.

Voting for presidents is stupid.

They can lick my taint.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

I'm voting for me either way, it's just a question of whether I support the "one way ticket to Greece" platform or the "buy a motorcycle and two revolvers" platform.


----------



## WanderLost Radical

Im travelling the US right now, and whenever someon asks me if im registered to vote, I say: Nope, I'm canadian. And with the upcoming election, I'm pretty glad to be!!

Really satisfying every time... xD


----------



## MilkaNoobie




----------



## spectacular

my asshole as write-in candidate
"asshole 2016"


----------



## Tony Pro

Nobody. It only boils down to one issue for me: I consider both candidates equally capable of starting another war.
I'm no flag-burning pacifist, but in the event of another Iraq I want my conscience to be clear.


----------



## Mankini

Buffalo said:


> I'm voting for me either way, it's just a question of whether I support the "one way ticket to Greece" platform or the "buy a motorcycle and two revolvers" platform.



do both


----------



## Mankini

bizzolizzo said:


> my asshole as write-in candidate
> "asshole 2016"




Her asshole 2016!!

What is its platform? ::singing::


----------



## spectacular

voodoochile76 said:


> Her asshole 2016!!
> 
> What is its platform? ::singing::



America's tongue


----------



## Mankini

thats incfedibly pyewy


----------



## spectacular

voodoochile76 said:


> thats incfedibly pyewy


Crying


----------



## Mankini




----------



## spectacular

voodoochile76 said:


> View attachment 33151


Vice prez right there


----------



## Mankini




----------



## Corvus Inculta

Personally I think that voting just gives the illusion of power. I am sure that the idea of having a new president every 4 or 8 years was meant to give the average person more power or something similar. But it seems that elections have become a way of giving people false hope of a better future. The United States is still going to be closer to an oligarchy then a republic no matter who anyone votes for. So what I am trying to say is even if I was old enough to vote I would not vote.


----------



## spectacular

voodoochile76 said:


> View attachment 33152


Secretary of state'n'me!


----------



## Deleted member 8978

Dump Trump? Clip-out Clinton? Wish I can do both!


----------



## Inhibition

I'm voting Jill Stein. If she gets 5 percent green party qualifies for federal funding. 15 percent qualifies for debates. I don't have expectations of her to win, but she has progressive policies, opposes the war on drugs, doesn't support intervention wars, opposes the TPP, supports the working class, and supports basic income so if there is any chance of building that party up, I'd take that.

If everyone who didn't vote were to vote for third parties, even with election fraud, voter suppression, and vote tampering, it would still make waves in establishment politics. It's somewhere around 50 percent of people who do note vote. That's a majority right there. 

This is one aspect of anarchistic tendencies I've never quite agreed with. It doesn't take much effort to vote, so voting outside the establishment makes a lot of sense to me rather than doing nothing. 

For down ballot I look for the least dominating/capitalistic and most progressive.


----------



## Rob Nothing

Is the system even worth discussion anymore? Let alone lifting a finger to open the ballot to see who is running. Only reason I already know trump is the candidate is because there was nothing else good on the radio but fucking npr for my drive into work one morning and I was decided already: America can suck me, if I'd had a choice to be born in any other country I would have cause this is a fucking joke.


----------



## Mankini

Inhibition said:


> I'm voting Jill Stein. If she gets 5 percent green party qualifies for federal funding. 15 percent qualifies for debates. I don't have expectations of her to win, but she has progressive policies, opposes the war on drugs, doesn't support intervention wars, opposes the TPP, supports the working class, and supports basic income so if there is any chance of building that party up, I'd take that.
> 
> If everyone who didn't vote were to vote for third parties, even with election fraud, voter suppression, and vote tampering, it would still make waves in establishment politics. It's somewhere around 50 percent of people who do note vote. That's a majority right there.
> 
> This is one aspect of anarchistic tendencies I've never quite agreed with. It doesn't take much effort to vote, so voting outside the establishment makes a lot of sense to me rather than doing nothing.
> 
> For down ballot I look for the least dominating/capitalistic and most progressive.



Naw. Fuck em all. The whole system of representatives is stupid. Rather, just do whatever tha phuq you like.


----------



## Mankini

Inhibition, if you MUST participate, run for city and county slots. Be the politician you wish to see in the world. And for Heavens sake read The Prince, if you havent already.


----------



## Inhibition

Not everyone has the health to be a public representative. And not everyone successfully survives by skirting the system. Children are born and forced into to it prior to consciousness. People are really diverse physiologically, neurologically, psychologically, behaviorally, and ideologically. Squatting isn't a lifestyle available to everyone.

If there is a chance, however small, that is relatively low effort of reducing authoritarianism within the system, I'll keep taking it. Everyone who interacts with a less authoritarian system throughout life could potentially benefit. Especially the most vulnerable. Those who can't maintain adherence to the system or sustain alternative lifestyles are trapped in an abusive relationship.

One aspect of human nature when something isn't affecting our survival directly, it's harder to care. But just as people have disabilities performing within capitalism people have disabilities in all lifestyles. Interaction with the state will occur. If there is any chance of improving interaction I think it's worth taking that chance. But that's just me. I've got my own health issues, so do most of my friends and loved ones, so I think it's easier for me to care. It's like a cognitive bias.

But if I didn't have major health problems and was happily living an alternative lifestyle I would picture it being harder to care. Doing whatever the fuck you want is for the privileged: able body, able mind. I don't see so many crust punks in wheelchairs or neurological disease. Most are white and able bodied.


----------



## Mankini

Dont give me that. It doesnt take much effort to write a zine; toss a molotov cocktail; or otherwise phuq the system. Monkeywrenching is not ableist.


----------



## Archon Haz

Lon Zheray said:


> Inhibition, if you MUST participate, run for city and county slots. Be the politician you wish to see in the world. And for Heavens sake read The Prince, if you havent already.


GOod one that


----------



## Deleted member 14481

Hillary and what's his name.

I agree that we need a new system, but no one seems to know what that is, yet, so I'm going to do what I can with the one we have.


----------



## Mankini

tell everyone how stupid voting is. then damage or destroy everything you can. especially tv's.


----------



## Mankini

the system is like a shitty pair of undershorts. yeah, keep putting em on and wonder why it feels funny down there and smells weird. or, you can just fucking wonder why people wear underwear at all and liberate yourself.


----------

